# Animal Crackers



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Where will it all end?

https://www.drovers.com/article/nabisco-forced-uncage-animal-crackers?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiTldGaVlUQXhOVGRrTnpJdyIsInQiOiJPNUErUysyT3N2Z2JRMkhQXC96TWNucnNCVGsyK2dzdmNHWjNBZ1wvd2pvV0hnbTliR0VZY3RiK0NxamtTd1BRcmJXOHpvSDE3bCtEejhmMkRJYkZkbVB1VHVVY01lU2VQcVZzc0h2U09VYTl5N2lHSWx4dGVHUTQ2QzBNNzgyb0VtIn0%3D


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

But get this... you're still eating animals.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Saw this today. Now I was never a fan of the circus when I was a kid (didn't like the smell and some of the animals looked pitiful) but not a big deal; just figured the circus that came through our town was some poor business trying to make a living.

Animal crackers were a whole different matter. Liked them a lot -- tasty; liked the box they came in; liked the fact that the wild animals were behind bars (I like some distance/protection between myself and animals  )

But what a pitiful example of what our country has become. Totally crazy that loonies are "freeing" pictures of animals!

Can't help but wonder if Mondelez isn't using it as an attention getter. Soothed the initial concerns of the animal rights activists (until they go against eating animal shaped food), updated packaging, and you know, I haven't had a box of animal crackers for a while now, hmm.

Shelia


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Sounds less like PETA made them uncage the animals and more like Nebisco saw a great free marketing campaign on what were probably declining sales. I bet alot of the crackers were sold at circuses.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's fine I suppose, but.....on the back they should have a depiction of the Lion with his mouth stretched around the neck of that zebra with a caption "that's what happens when they roam free boys and girls" kinda like a "circle of life" type of educational deal..


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

So when i was in college, in the Department of Animal Science at Iowa State University, at that time there was a truckload of scrapie sheep heading to the USDA National Animal Disease Center, also headquartered there in Ames. This truck had its own security convoy that accompanied it.

There were people protesting, and of course PETA was on campus protesting as well. God bless the ISU Meat Club who pulled out their smoker and grill right across the street from the PETA protestors and started serving free hamburgers and hotdogs there on campus, while wearing their own PETA shirts: People for Eating Tasty Animals. It might be the best trolling I've ever seen.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> That's fine I suppose, but.....on the back they should have a depiction of the Lion with his mouth stretched around the neck of that zebra with a caption "that's what happens when they roam free boys and girls" kinda like a "circle of life" type of educational deal..


Yeah...

I'd prefer the version with a lion dragging a PETA-type into the bushes by his neck after the elephant stomped him to death though...

Even more "circle of life" LOL

Later! OL J R


----------

